# CD/DVD - Label in Photoshop?



## thegelt (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Community,

Ich benötige mal Hilfe in Photoshop CS2 [DEMO].

Ich möchte ein CD/DVD Label mit Booklet und Inlay erstellen, 
habe aber keine Ahnung wo es da "Schablonen" gibt, 
muss genau nach maß arbeiten da diese dann gedruckt werden.

Ich suche ebenfals noch die Hilfslinien in Photoshop,
mit Layers/Ebenen bin Ich soweit vertraut, hat Photoshop da 
solche Vorlagen oder wie kann man das machen?.

Ein Tutorial wäre gut...


Danke im Vorraus
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## chritz tosh (16. Februar 2007)

thegelt hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Ich benötige mal Hilfe in Photoshop CS2 [DEMO].
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, 

also in einem kann ich Dir helfen (gesetzt den Fall die Demoversion unterstützt die "Funktion"): 
Für Hilfslinien benötigst Du erstmal das Lineal ("Strg + R" oder über "Ansicht -> Lineale"). Daraus (am Rand Deines Dokumentes) ziehst Du dann die Hilfslinien. 

Zum Rest muss ich passen, leider keine Ahnung. Aber ich denke, es wird einfacher sein, für ein Vektorenprogramm eine Vorlage zu ergattern. 

Grüße,
Chritz.


----------



## crucify (2. März 2007)

Zunächst mal, hast du eine Lösung gefunden?

Wenn nicht -
Was genau meinst du mit Schablone?


----------

